

"Success Is Just One Wish Away" - dpapathanasiou
http://www.scribd.com/vacuum?url=http://findsuccess.net/success%20is%20just%20one%20wish%20away.pdf

======
dpapathanasiou
Here's the original url, if you want to avoid scribd hell:
[http://findsuccess.net/success%20is%20just%20one%20wish%20aw...](http://findsuccess.net/success%20is%20just%20one%20wish%20away.pdf)
(I wish pdf links didn't _automatically_ get converted to scribd submissions).

As for the book itself, it's a bit long-winded, but the "three improvements
every ninety days" idea is a good one.

